# Inhalt laden, ohne Design neu zu laden..?!



## RuffY2k (30. April 2005)

Haloa Leutz,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Momentan lade ich auf meiner Website über das Menü HTML-Dateien, die wiederrum per iFrame den Inhalt laden. Das ganze habe ich mit Dreamweaver realisiert und frage mich nun, ob es nicht noch einfacher geht... Kann ich nicht dem Menü Links geben, die dann direkt auf den Inhalt verweisen und den in mein Inhalts-Bereich laden?
Vielen Dank!

MfG

RuffY2k


----------



## Gumbo (30. April 2005)

Es ist möglich, dies alles serverseitig abzuwicken. In PHP gibt es beispielsweise Anweisungen (z. B. include()), die Inhalte anderer Dateien an beliebiger Stelle einbeziehen und verarbeiten.
Somit wäre es möglich eine statische Layoutquelle zu nutzen und dort dynamisch Inhalte einzubinden.


----------

